# Leaving the forum...my time has come.



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys! I've been on DP/DR for 3 years already,with loads of anxiety,panic,etc..*for somewhat reason after I "developed" DR/DP I started to fight against these feelings,and they perpetuated till now*.I even won my panic disorder but I devoloped more stuff towards DR/DP such as floaters,blurried vision,static also know as visual snow(very mild),blue field entoptic phenomenom,of course gradually*.And ALL because in these years I for some reason I changed my approach to it and tried to have control over DR/DP*,*tried to get rid of the symptons(makes you stressed out),tried not to feel them(makes you fearful and anxious),and all that stuff*.What happened?* I ended fugging myself even more*,but I really don't know why I stopped the accepting approach that was working and started to "try" to fix it.There's nothing to fix.There's only a stressed and tired MIND,CRAVING FOR RELIEF.But YOU don't let it heal itself.Your mind wants resting from you over worrying,and stress usually caused by anxiety.

By remembering the early months of this,back on June~July of 2011 I had days like *4-5 days* *without feeling anything.And I wondered why?* I went to look my olderposts and here's a little of what I foundthe italic are the messages and the bold parts I think are important things)

July/August 2011 posts.

*Fighting against it may be worse,cause you'll get more anxious.ANXIETY is the main cause of this. **--->* I'll add that it also causes extreme stress/and mental fatigue which DR/DP really is.

*Simply accept it,doen't check if you're having it or not,then you'll be cured. **--->* I did this in the first month and managed to get days of relief! It was the beggining and I wasn't so stressed out.

I*t's hard?Yeah.Takes a time?Sure.*

*We're addicted to check,at least,I was,that was I was having 24/7 DR.*

*Now I don't have it anymore.I've stopped the vicious cycle of checking it. --->* I returned to this self-check after I started feeling DR/DP again from reading the "How I feel" part of the forum trying to help people.

---

I Think people must come here,see some answers,tips,pratice them for a while without being here.Then came back to tell their results,and if they're cured at all,well then it's their choices to left or help others.I Came here to help people*,I don't even have a symptom of DR/DP anymore,but I know how it was horrible and I thought helping people could be good.* *--->* that's where I made my mistake to relapse on it,I was still senstized by it's memories and even thought I wanted to help people because I knew and still know how this is the SHITTIEST thing you can even feel in life.

*In my case that's it.But it's a vicious cycle.Anxiety>DR/DP>MORE Anxiety>More DR/DP*...and it goes on and on,on and on and on it stills the same.Just keep in mind that it's the overworry/stress generated by anxiety that cause DP/DR not only anxiety.I would call it more of a sub-effect of constant anxiety.

*With the time it goes away.Acceptance,Distraction and not dwelling the symptons are the easiest way to recovery. ---> *Believe me,believe others who have done it,it's the only way.

---

*THIS ONE IS A PRIVATE MESSAGE I HAD WITH A MEMBER WAY BACK IN JULY 2011*

I got my DP/DR induced by weed too,but in fact i got Panic Disorder.

I'm still handling it. *--->* handling the panic,which I "cured" already,I'll explain that later on

*But my DR/DP are gone.I'm much better.*

I've been living with a bit more then 1 month

In fact everything started and June 17th when I had a second panick attack.My first one was induced by weed so I thought,I'll never use it again and OK.When I had my second one the first sympton I felt was Derealization and Depersonalization.I Don't even like to remember it.

*I'm 4 days without having DP or DR at all.*

It's not too much but I'm okay.I Think it won't come back. *--->* It did because of the reasons I told ya up there.

In fact *it's not like a Rebirth.*

*Do you remeber your oldself before DP/DR? Your vision of the world and feeling will be the same,or even better.*

----

I Got it induced by marijuana.

I Don't know if you stopped thinking about it at all,but i'll give you some tips:

*First:*
*Acceptance and do not isolate your self*.Do not think staying home you'll get better,basically you're just digging your own way to the end.

Seems like you've done it*.Accept that you're with anxiety.Don't deny it.You're not crazy.Crazy people doesn't know they're going crazy.Simple as that.*

*Second one:*
*Stop thinking about it*.Do not care too much about it,itwon't last forever,only if you keep thinking and feeding it,because thinking it'll never ends,grows up your anxiety,growing up the DP/DR.

*Third one:*
*Distraction*.*Distracting is the best thing you can do to help with the others above*.Play games,play guitar,I don't know anything to distract yourself.I Did this by playing computer games,really felt better when played them.Forgot my problems.

---

*I Decided to left the site,since I started to read some stories and began to slighty feel DR again. ---> *The How I Feel forum is full of triggers,be carefull on that if you're sensitized.Tons of negativity in there.

*Now I logged in again,I have no DR at all,just some minutes of DP,I feel 98% cured.*

*I Won't be logging in for sometime here*. *--->* I should have done it,but I didn't.

*It becomes addicting,and well,kinda get's you stuck in DP/DR condition*.Just get the information you need and get out. ---> Totally true,get good information and go live your life with accepting the way you're.

-----------------------------

Basically I'll go back to the acceptance approach.I'll do nothing to fix my dr/dp,I'll let it do it's course,let my stressed mind that's craving for relief have some.Stop fearing DR/DP it'll do you no harm.

There are some books you might find usefull and I find them usefull for my panic/dp/dr.

They're:

"Hope and help for your nerves" by Dr. Claire Weekes (Popularized the acceptance approach towards panic/anxiety/unreality - yes she talks about unreality in this book that was written in 1962 I think.)
"The Panic Switch" by Jeffrey L. Hammes(creator of the website http://panicend.com/index.html THIS alone can cure your panic attacks,but if you want more in depth info and support him,buy the book,he uses the Acceptance approach but with some very good additions.)
"At last a life" Paul David (great book telling the history of Paul,I highly recommend it too,seems like he was DP/DR'd for 9 years and got out...by doing what? Nothing.(acceptance).

Other people recommended to:Waking the Tiger:Healing Trauma by Peter A. Levine (bought it but didn't read at all so can say if it's good at all in my view)

Topics from people that recovered by accepting,living life,and losing the fear of dp/dr(as know as desensitization).Soon I'll make this topic too.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35742-im-cured/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48331-dp-and-dr-is-temporary-my-friends/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35658-im-now-recovered-and-i-want-to-share-what-ive-learnt/

[URL=http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php]http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/41352-its-all-in-your-head-entirely-recovered/[/URL]

The moment you don't give a fugg if DP/DR comes,if it gets stronger or not,you lose the fear of it,and you kill the root of it.Which is the worry/tension/anxiety created by the fear of your symptons.

Also look at my signature people:you're the key to the life that you see! It's up to you to get out of this,since you put yourself here in the first place!

Courage to everybody! I leave it...and when I fully recover I promise I'll come back here.

This forum helped me a lot,but it can also harm you! Keep that in mind people.

Wish the best to you,from Victor Roberto Ouriques.


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for this post! It's great! I think I will stop reading this forum also because it also scares me sometimes and gives me those weird thoughts back.

thank you for the books en information  wish you the very best.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

This post was great. I'm on the journey with you i'm feeling better lately. I like to check in on the forum every time and again but i never look at or get caught up in the bad stuff.
Like a chinese finger trap.. the more u try it get tighter when you stop fighting it lets go. We need to internalize that we face no danger NOW in the present moment. That we need to process our emotions and the events of our lives. I like to think this leaves us when we are actually ready for it to leave, when we really don't need it anymore because we're really okay...and memories will come back in the same way, when we are ready to feel them again. I wish you and all of us the very best! Don't ever deviate from you're plan you'll be alright.
All that recovered said they just finally said fuck it and stopped caring and that was when it left. Ironic much?

This may be random but I really like your eye  It's beautiful. I wish I had green/hazel? eyes ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

Good luck to you. Go out and live your life, thank you for your words!


----------

